# Fullscreen anwendung aus der man nicht rauskommt



## eLogic (9. Okt 2011)

Hey Forum =)

Ich möchte das die Anwendung jede halbe stunde(oder wie vordefiniert)
startet.
*Jetzt ist mein Anliegen:*
Das Programm soll alles, inclusive TaskManager ua. überdecken, bzw. Man soll aus der Anwendung nicht rauskommen.

Kann man so eine Anwendung Programmieren? 
Erstes Problem, dass mir einfällt, wäre das man ALT+F4, + sämtliche Eingaben die zum Schließen führen würden, sperren muss.

Natürlich müsste man dann ein Passwort haben aus dem man jederzeit aus dem Programm kommt.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (9. Okt 2011)

eLogic hat gesagt.:


> ALT+F4, + sämtliche Eingaben die zum Schließen führen würden, sperren muss.



Der Teil deines Vorhabens dürfte nicht alzu schwer sein. Einfach (falls das ganze ein JFrame werden soll)
	
	
	
	





```
setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);
```
Natürlich kannst du es meines Wissens nach nicht verhindern, dass deine Anwendung per TaskManager geschlossen wird.

Wie der Rest jedoch funktionieren soll, weis ich (noch) nicht!


----------



## 0x7F800000 (9. Okt 2011)

Oh man, Ideen hast du immer^^

Nun ja, im allgemeinen wäre es nicht empfehlenswert, ein solches Programm in java zu schreiben, einfach weil all diese Aktionen höchst Betriebssystemspezifisch sind. Aber wenn es dir nur um _den einen rechner_ geht, dann kannst du da natürlich den Task-Manager mit einem einfachen Umlegen eines Flags in der Registry killen: erster google treffer, die geristry kannst du auch mit java ändern: klick, und ein fenster kannst du auch "always on top" machen, so in etwa: gui - "Always on Top" Windows with Java - Stack Overflow. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man da nicht mit konventionelleren Erziehungsmethoden evtl besser dran ist? ???:L


----------



## beastofchaos (9. Okt 2011)

Ach quatsch, das moderne Zeitalter und so 
Bin 16 und bin grad in die Oberschule gekommen mit Griechisch-LK, da bau ich mir lieber selber auch so ein Programm, aber ohne Passwort. Es soll wirklich so gut wie undurchdringbar sein und sonst kratzt es halt an meinem Gewissen . Ich bastel da auch mal ein bisschen morgen und sag Bescheid, wenn ich es hab (falls es hier noch Probleme gibt).
Danke für diese geile Idee!

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Cola_Colin (9. Okt 2011)

Wie sollte sich dieses Programm gegen den Reset-Knopf währen ?
Müsstest es wohl auch noch in den Autostart schieben + dafür sorgen, dass niemand in den abgesicherten Modus reinkommt und es von dort aushebelt.


----------



## beastofchaos (9. Okt 2011)

Gut. das braucht man, wenn der Sohn Ahnung hat, aber ich denke man muss nicht übertreiben  (Alt+F4 und Taskmanager funktionionsunfähig ist, glaub ich, schon schwer genug )


----------



## Cola_Colin (9. Okt 2011)

Naja, also den Reset-knopf finden ist nicht schwer.
Die Frage ist, ob das Wissen da ist, ein Autostartprogramm auszuhebeln.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (10. Okt 2011)

Leute, wisst ihr was, ihr versagt komplett an der homo-sapiens Programmierung.

Wenn man laufen geht, dann tut man es ja nicht um von A nach B zu kommen, sondern um das Herz-Kreislauf-System zu trainieren.

Genau dasselbe ist mit Hausaufgaben: man zwingt die Kiddies Vokabeln zu lernen, nicht damit sie diese Vokabel lernen, sondern damit sie lernen, sich zu motivieren, selbstständig zu arbeiten und ihre Zeit einzuteilen. Irgendwelche Assistenzprogramme, die sich zwischen Computerspiele einhacken, und all das für sie übernehmen, sind komplett unsinnig, und eliminieren den Sinn solcher Aufgaben komplett.


----------



## beastofchaos (10. Okt 2011)

Mmmh, iwie richtig. Dann erfüll ich die Idee aber vollständig, indem ich sie für mich selber mache, oder?


----------



## Cola_Colin (10. Okt 2011)

ich habe nur Hinweise zur Umsetzung des Programmes gegeben, in Latein hatte ich immer ne feste 5 und Englischvokabeln habe ich durch Anwendung der Sprache und nicht durch Vokabelpauken gelernt. Wie man jemanden nun dazu bringt sinnvoll Vokabeln zu lernen, weiß ich selber nicht :lol:

EDIT:
Nein chaos, tust du nichts. Ich habe selber mal ein Vokabeltrainer für Russisch geschrieben, weil ich in Russisch ähnlich gut wie in Latein war.
Hat nichts gebracht, selber genutzt habe ich ihn nicht. Genutzt wurde das Programm nur von Mitschülern und dem Lehrer xD
Auf das Läuferbeispiel übertragen ist das so, als würdest du ein kleines Auto zusammenschrauben und damit von A nach B fahren.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (10. Okt 2011)

beastofchaos hat gesagt.:


> Mmmh, iwie richtig. Dann erfüll ich die Idee aber vollständig, indem ich sie für mich selber mache, oder?


Ob's dir vokabeltechnisch was bringt: kA.

Aber ich find's sehr vorbildlich, dass du sogar aus so einem Fach wie Latein etwas machst, und letztendlich motivation zum Programme-schreiben rausholst, weiter so!


----------



## Landei (10. Okt 2011)

Einfach zufällig Vokabeln abfragen ist ineffizient und frustrierend, Spaced Repetition ist viel wirksamer. An deiner Stelle würde ich Kind mal Anki oder so ausprobieren lassen, und wenn es das mag, würde ich ausmachen, dass vor dem Spielen einfach eine Viertelstunde damit geübt wird. Man muss Kindern auch das Lernen lernen, und Zwang ist da auf Dauer kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Okt 2011)

Og, ich würde dich als Kind hassen, wenn du alle 10min mein Spiel unterbrichst und ich wegen Vokabeln sterbe :joke:

Ne, ich würde auch eher Landeis variante empfehlen. Und wenn du es schon "zwingen" willst, dann modifizier die exe, damit es dein Programm ausführt. Bei der Geschichte mit der Registry: schau dir mal NSIS an. Da könntest du das eleganter mit Installer/Uninstaller lösen. Hat den vorteil: wenn das Programm runter soll, kannst du den Uninstaller so einstellen, dass er den Taskmanager wieder aktiviert.


----------



## hdi (10. Okt 2011)

Was für eine Idee :autsch:

Spiele mit deinem Sohn gemeinsam?! Dann kannst du alle 30 Minuten sagen "Hey hör mal, jetzt wieder 10 Vokabeln und dann weiter". Damit sparst du dir dein (sowieso nicht umsetzbares) Programm, und außerdem wird das Spielen und Vokabeln lernen so zu einer gemeinschaftlichen Aktivität, wobei dein Sohn mehr das Spielen sieht, du mehr das Lernen, aber das spielt keine Rolle. Du heuchelst Interesse für das Game (das sollte er nicht merken) und er für die Vokabeln (das solltest du nicht merken xD)


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (10. Okt 2011)

Wieso nicht umgekehrt vorgesehen: PC-Spielen als Belohnung (Premack-Prinzip): Wenn man spielen möchte, dann muss man es sich verdienen -> 10 Vokabeln = 20 Minuten spielen. Das ist lernpsychologisch so komplett in Ordnung. Es kommt lediglich darauf an, wie man es dem Jungen erklärt.

Meine Empfehlung: Vernünftige Parental-Controll-Software installieren, Token-System ausarbeiten, mit Sprößling Kontingenzvertrag schließen. Die Vokabeln lieber über einen Karteikasten lernen lassen und dann jeweils manuell Spieleminuten frei geben.


----------



## eLogic (10. Okt 2011)

Es ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen das Vokabeln nur dann langfristig im Gedächnis bleiben,
wenn sie oft wiederholt werden.
Eine Anwendung die jede 10 minuten startet, 3 Vokabeln abfragt, und dann beendet wird,
ist meiner Meinung nach das effektivste lernen. Kostet nicht viel zeit, und wenn man es paar mal 
macht, würde es auch nicht stören 

Wenn du dich jede halbe stunde hinsetzen willst, und Vokabeln lernen willst, nur zu =)
Dann finde mir mal einen Teil der Eltern, bzw. einen Schüler der das Freiwillig macht (abgesehen von dir jetz )

Er ist jetzt im Gymnasium und hat 2 Fremdsprachen. Sprachen lernt man durch sprechen, das ist richtig,
die Vokabeln müssen aber gelernt sein! Das kommt nicht von selber und kurz vor dem Vokabeltest zu
lernen, riecht bei mir auch stark nach den konventionellen deutschen Lernmethoden die zu nichts 
anderem führen als zu dem was wir hier haben...

Ich versuche das mal umzusetzen und beim nächsten Vokabeltest sag ich euch mal die Note,
und den kleinen Fragen wir dann auch mal was er davon hält  
Pro gute Note in dem Test können die Intervalle zwischen den Abfragungen ja vergrößert werden =)

Schönen Abend noch
eLogic


----------



## hdi (10. Okt 2011)

> Es ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen das Vokabeln nur dann langfristig im Gedächnis bleiben,
> wenn sie oft wiederholt werden.


Das ist schlicht nicht wahr. Wie man am besten lernt hängt vom Typ ab, es gibt aber generell viel wirkungsvollere Methoden als das Auswendig lernen. Assoziationen z.B, Stichwort Eselsbrücke. Mit einer guten brauchst du dir die Vokabel nur 1x ansehen, die Eselsbrücke merkst du dir naturgemäß und das Wort wirst du nie wieder vergessen. Anderes Beispiel: Frag ein Kind eine Vokabel ab (die es sich grad zum ersten mal angesehen hat) und bei korrekter Antwort mach ein spontanes Geschenk. Neues PC-Spiel oder so. Auch diese Vokabel wird er nicht vergessen. Ich empfehle letzteres übrigens nicht als Lernmethode, es war nur ein Beispiel. Ersteres dahingegen empfehle ich schon. Manche lernen auch visuell, zB durch Anordnung der Karteikarten. Vllt merkt sich dein Sohn eine Vokable wenn er weiß, dass war das Wort das er links unter's Bett geschoben hat (Karteikarten im Raum verteilen). Du musst mal paar Dinge durchprobieren, jeder hat eine Methode mit der er gut lernen kann.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Okt 2011)

Ich hatte früher immer so einen lernkasten, mit 5 Fächer. Vokabeln die ich wusste, kamen von Fach n ins Fach n+1. Wusste ich eine nicht, kam sie wieder ins Fach1. Wusste ich sie im Fach 5 auch noch, dann kam sie mit der anderen Seite ins Fach 1 (also z.b: die karte wandert einmal von englisch->deutsch von Fach1 bis Fach5 und dann nochmal von deutsch->englisch von Fach1 bis Fach5.). Danach sollten sie in beiden Richtungen im Langzeitgedächtnis sein und könnten aus dem Kasten entfernt werden. Habe ich 2-3mal pro Tag gemacht. Man sah sofort einen Erfolg und zu lange dauerte es auch nicht. Finde ich eigentl. besser als 10minuten 3 Vokabeln zu fragen.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (10. Okt 2011)

Man könnte ja z. B. auch einen Egoshooter daraus machen: In einem fiesen Dungeon haben sich falsche Übersetzungen zu einem Wort eingeschlichen (Zombi mit umgehängtem Schild, auf dem das falsche Wort steht). Eleminiere sie, bevor Du mit falschen gedächtnisinhalten infiziert wirst.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (10. Okt 2011)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Das ist schlicht nicht wahr. Wie man am besten lernt hängt vom Typ ab, es gibt aber generell viel wirkungsvollere Methoden als das Auswendig lernen. Assoziationen z.B, Stichwort Eselsbrücke. Mit einer guten brauchst du dir die Vokabel nur 1x ansehen, die Eselsbrücke merkst du dir naturgemäß und das Wort wirst du nie wieder vergessen.



Nicht nur, aber auch. Eselsbrücken zu überlegen ist in einzelnen Fällen sinnvoll, aber für alle Wörter schlicht viel zu aufwändig. Es kommt auf einen Methodenmix an.


----------



## hdi (10. Okt 2011)

Ja klar auswendig lernen funzt auch, aber es geht leichter. Assoziationen sind einfach besser, deswegen ist die Idee das mit Gamen zu kombinieren grundsätzlich gut. Er hockt dann in der Klausur und erinnert sich: Ach das war ja das Wort wo ich kurz vor Level 4 war. Und sowas bleibt im Unterbewusst sein, z.B. hab ein Repertoire an englischen Wörtern die ich seit ich 13 bin von Diablo 1 weiß. Unique, Axe, Sword, Identify etc. Könnte man sagen ist auch ne Wiederholung, aber dass "The Butcher" Fleischer bedeutet weiß ich seitdem auch, obwohl ich das nur einmal im Game vorkam und ich das seitdem glaub ich auch nie wieder irgendwo verwendet oder gehört habe. Aber wenn ich das hör hab ich diesen fiesen Typen vor Augen vor dem ich Todesangst hatte


----------



## Landei (10. Okt 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte früher immer so einen lernkasten, mit 5 Fächer. Vokabeln die ich wusste, kamen von Fach n ins Fach n+1. Wusste ich eine nicht, kam sie wieder ins Fach1. Wusste ich sie im Fach 5 auch noch, dann kam sie mit der anderen Seite ins Fach 1 (also z.b: die karte wandert einmal von englisch->deutsch von Fach1 bis Fach5 und dann nochmal von deutsch->englisch von Fach1 bis Fach5.). Danach sollten sie in beiden Richtungen im Langzeitgedächtnis sein und könnten aus dem Kasten entfernt werden. Habe ich 2-3mal pro Tag gemacht. Man sah sofort einen Erfolg und zu lange dauerte es auch nicht. Finde ich eigentl. besser als 10minuten 3 Vokabeln zu fragen.



So ähnlich funktioneren moderne Flashcard-Programme auch. Die Karten sollten immer erst "kurz vor dem Vergessen" wiederholt werden, mit immer größeren Zwischenräumen. Eine Abfrage mit konstanten Zwischenräumen fragt gut bekannte Vokabeln "zu oft" ab, bremst damit den Lernfortschritt und macht die Sache langweiliger als nötig.


----------



## eLogic (10. Okt 2011)

> Man könnte ja z. B. auch einen Egoshooter daraus machen: In einem fiesen Dungeon haben sich falsche Übersetzungen zu einem Wort eingeschlichen (Zombi mit umgehängtem Schild, auf dem das falsche Wort steht). Eleminiere sie, bevor Du mit falschen gedächtnisinhalten infiziert wirst.



:lol::lol::lol: Lauf schnell zum Patent amt :lol::lol:


> Das Gedächtnis ist unser Erinnerungsspeicher, der aus mehreren Teilen besteht und über das gesamte Gehirn verteilt ist. Ein Nervennetz stellt die Verbindungen untereinander her. In einem Teil sammeln wir unser Wissen und speichern es in einem Langzeitgedächtnis. Nur wenn wir in einer bestimmten Situation auf dieses Wissen zurückgreifen können, ist es uns auch nützlich. Zahlenfolgen wie Telefonnummern oder Gedichte, das Alphabet, also Dinge, die wir ganz oft wiederholen und uns intensiv einprägen, landen im Langzeitgedächtnis.
> 
> Damit das funktioniert, muss eine Information über das Kurzzeitgedächtnis, sozusagen ein Zwischenspeicher, der auch Arbeitsgedächtnis genannt wird, gelaufen sein. Das Kurzzeitgedächtnis hält Eindrücke für höchstens ein bis zwei Stunden fest. *Diese Eindrücke werden wieder vergessen, wenn man sich nicht immer wieder an sie erinnert und sie wiederholt.* Deshalb besteht auch das Lernen hauptsächlich aus dem Wiederholen, denn so prägen sich die Dinge am besten ein und werden nicht wieder vergessen.





> So ähnlich funktioneren moderne Flashcard-Programme auch. Die Karten sollten immer erst "kurz vor dem Vergessen" wiederholt werden, mit immer größeren Zwischenräumen. Eine Abfrage mit konstanten Zwischenräumen fragt gut bekannte Vokabeln "zu oft" ab, bremst damit den Lernfortschritt und macht die Sache langweiliger als nötig.



Das sollte kein Problem sein zu Programmieren.



> Ja klar auswendig lernen funzt auch, aber es geht leichter. Assoziationen sind einfach besser, deswegen ist die Idee das mit Gamen zu kombinieren grundsätzlich gut. Er hockt dann in der Klausur und erinnert sich: Ach das war ja das Wort wo ich kurz vor Level 4 war.



Eben =) Es ist kein Großen Aufwand eben mal was einzutippen und dann weiterzuspielen...
Das fällt ja nicht mal wirklich unter die Kategorie lernen. 1Minute In der Stunde zu üben wird wohl keinem schaden.


----------



## Mofi (10. Okt 2011)

Das geht aber nur solange gut, solange derjenige auch am PC sitzt. Was machst du, wenn er dann aus reinem Protest was anderes tut?(Konsole, lesen, einfach abhängen whatever) Das wäre zumindestens meine Reaktion. 
Mir persönlich gehts ja auch gar nicht darum, dass es aufwändig ist irgendwas einzutippen - sofern man sich erinnert - oder der nichtwille zum Lernen...Aber ich wäre echt angefressen, wenn ich am Zocken bin und genau dann so ein Programm aufploppt und mich nervt. Ich mein das kann auf Dauer nicht gut gehen. Entweder kriegt jemand nen Tobsuchtanfall oder spielt erst gar nicht mehr mit dem Gerät. 
Wenn ich Zocke, will ich nicht unterbrochen werden. 1. kommt man aus dem Konzept 2. Passiert sowas meist an sehr unpassenden Momenten 3. Wenn das Spiel nicht automatisch Pause macht ist Ärger so oder so vorprogrammiert.

Ich wollt es nur mal in den Raum werfen, damit du auch mal darüber nachdenkst, dass diese Idee sehr wohl auch nach hinten losgehen kann.

Eventuell wäre es anders sinnvoller
(z.B. beim Windowstart jedesmal/wenn er aus dem Spiel raustabbt)


----------



## darekkay (10. Okt 2011)

eLogic hat gesagt.:


> Eben =) Es ist kein Großen Aufwand eben mal was einzutippen und dann weiterzuspielen...
> Das fällt ja nicht mal wirklich unter die Kategorie lernen. 1Minute In der Stunde zu üben wird wohl keinem schaden.



Wenn ich arbeite und ein PopUp oder eine Captcha-Anfrage auf meinem Bildschirm erscheint, dann mag der Aufwand zwar nicht groß sein, auf Dauer ist es aber einfach nur nervig. Und "nervig" wird imho nicht zum besseren Lernergebnis führen.

Und je nachdem was man spielt - wenn ich CS zocke und abgeknallt werde, weil ich zu lange gebraucht habe, um ein Wort einzutippen, dann ist es nicht mehr nur nervig - ich würde sehr schnell bei google landen und versuchen, dein Programm auszuhebeln. 
Achja, es war nur ein Beispiel - ich nehme nicht an, dass er CS spielt


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Okt 2011)

Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass "der kleine" einfach irgendetwas eingibt, nur um weiterspielen zu können? Ich glaube wir sind uns alle einig (obwohl wir kein Pädagogigforum sind), das (erste) Konzept ist nicht das beste und wird wohl nicht funktionieren.  Es sorgt eher für Frust beim Anwender. Wenn ich nur an die Popups denke, wenn Windows neustarten will um sich upzudaten... 

Ich würde immernoch den Karteikasten nehmen. Das kann man 2-3x pro Tag einem Kind zumuten, ohne das der ganze Tag zum lernen genutzt wird.


----------



## darekkay (10. Okt 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass "der kleine" einfach irgendetwas eingibt, nur um weiterspielen zu können?



Ich dachte, das Spiel soll erst weiterlaufen, wenn eine bestimmte Anzahl richtig eingegebener Wörter erreicht ist.
Dennoch gebe ich dir Recht, dass das Gesamtkonzept eher unpassend ist.


----------



## eLogic (10. Okt 2011)

Der kleine Spielt hauptsächlich Sims und baut da irgendwelche Villen...
Und jetz will er irgend so eine Haustiere Version und die kommt da mit meinem Programm...
Ich will da Wöchentliche Tests haben und ne Statistik in der ich dann sehen kann ob er besser wird.

Will er das nicht machen, dann gibt es auch kein neues Sims =) Ganz einfach... 

Jedoch braucht man darüber mit ihm nicht zu disskutieren, er fand die Idee gut, also Ansatz von ihm aus ist da..
Wer will das nicht, als abends ne Halbe Stunde zu sitzen und Karteikärtchen abgefragt zu werden.
Wer würde das nicht tun? 

Und aus welchem Grund sollte man aus Protest irgend was anderes machen?
Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch abgeht, aber sag mal wo sind wir den hier? :lol:



darekkay hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte, das Spiel soll erst weiterlaufen, wenn eine bestimmte Anzahl richtig eingegebener Wörter erreicht ist.



Genau, wie vordefiniert. Die richtige Menge an Wörter muss man noch ausprobieren.


----------



## hdi (10. Okt 2011)

Ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht warum du dir so einen Umstand machen willst. Geh halt alle 30 min mal zu ihm, bitte ihn das Spiel zu pausieren und frag ihn paar Vokabeln ab. Okay wir sind hier im Java-Forum, und wir können weiter über dein Vorhaben reden wenn es hier darum geht dass du dich an einer Programmidee versuchen willst. Aber wenn es dir darum geht dass dein Kind was lernt, dann überleg dir - ihm zu Liebe - was anderes. So wie es im Moment aussieht kann er weder richtig spielen noch richtig lernen, weil dein Programm das Spiel stört und er vom Popup nur genervt ist, und wenn man genervt ist hat man nicht so große Lust auf Lernen. 

Ich hab kein Kind und bilde mir nicht ein dir jetzt erzieherische Tipps geben zu dürfen, also versteh das jetzt nicht falsch, es ist nur ne Idee wie ich das machen würde: Erst wird gelernt, dann wird gespielt. Wie lange er spielen darf hängt davon ab wie gut er gelernt hat. Er soll die Vokabeln selbsständig lernen. Wenn er "bereit" ist, dann ruft er dich, du fragst ihn ab und für jede richtige Vokabel gibt's x Spielminuten. Nach dem Abfragen darf er seine erreichte Punktzahl abspielen, aber nicht mehr. Es sei denn, er hat Lust auf eine weitere Runde Abfragen, um seine "Playcredits" aufzufüllen. Damit wird seinem (Unter-)bewusstsein nebenher auch noch beigebracht: Lernen _bringt _etwas.

edit: Das neue Sims-Addon gibt's dann wenn er 90+ Prozent einer Abfragerunde richtig hat (oder halt über einen längeren Zeitraum sehr gut war) , als Bonus Achievment quasi


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Okt 2011)

> Wer will das nicht, als abends ne Halbe Stunde zu sitzen und Karteikärtchen abgefragt zu werden.
> Wer würde das nicht tun?


ich mache lieber eine halbe Stunde vokabeln und hab es weg, als zu wissen: verdammt jeden moment poppt das wieder auf...



> Und aus welchem Grund sollte man aus Protest irgend was anderes machen?


Ich war so einer. Der aus Protest auch mal was anderes gemacht hat (und die konfrontation nie gescheut hat, auch wenn ich sie immer verloren hatte :autsch::lol




> Genau, wie vordefiniert. Die richtige Menge an Wörter muss man noch ausprobieren.


Würde bei mir wohl iwann so ablaufen: Smartphone raus -> google Translator herunterladen+starten -> wort eingeben. 



eLogic hat gesagt.:


> Jedoch braucht man darüber mit ihm nicht zu disskutieren, er fand die Idee gut, also Ansatz von ihm aus ist da..


Das ist wichtig. Dann würde ich aber wie gesagt, nicht das Spiel unterbrechen. Besser wäre ein eigener Launcher, der erst dein Programm startet. Sind die übungen vorbei, beendet sich dein Programm und die Sims werden gestartet.


----------



## eLogic (10. Okt 2011)

Ja Google tranlator raus, eintippen =)
Meinst du wenn du das machen würdest lernst du nicht dabei? Nach dem 5ten mal kuken würdest du das Wort wissen 
Haha, Meine lermethode zieht sogar bei dir :rtfm:

*
Naja, ich finde wir sollten die Disskusion hiermit beenden 
*
Nähern wir uns mal dem Programmiertechnischen zu =)


----------



## Mofi (10. Okt 2011)

Aha, es ist also die Methode "Lerne und du kriegst ein Spiel!" 
Aber mal ernsthaft, du solltest vorher ausprobieren, ob sich das Spiel automatisch pausiert bevor du irgendwas anfängst zu programmieren. 
Pausiert das Spiel nämlich nicht von alleine hast du über kurz oder lang (eher kurz) das Problem, dass dein Kleiner (wie klein ist er denn?) genervt ist, weil seine Sims evtl doch nicht das machten was sie eigentlichh sollten, weil er grade ein paar Vokabeln abgefragt worden ist. (Das kenn ich aus Erfahrung...Hat man mal eben den Sim für ne Minute aus den Augen gelassen und sich um einen zweiten gekümmert oder so - schwupps macht er kompletten Blödsinn)

Auch solltest du dir gut überlegen, was du machst und regelmäßig überprüfen ob das Programm am Ende auch auf dem Rechner (nach Wochen) noch so läuft wie du das willst...Nicht, dass der Kleine doch sehr genervt war und es irgendwie umgegangen hat


----------



## eLogic (10. Okt 2011)

Vorher einfach nen ESC senden? Dazu soll eine Statistik inplementiert werden.
Ich habe mir auch überlegt Wöchentliche Test zu machen.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Okt 2011)

könnte auch eine Bauschleife unterbrechen oder Befehl abbrechen. Einige Spiele setzen jetzt auf [c]F10[/c] und die meisten unterbrechen wohl, bei minimierung (was hier garantiert passieren wird).

Dann beschreib nochmal genau, wie du es jz lösen willst und wo du (nicht-pädagogische) Probleme siehst


----------



## hdi (10. Okt 2011)

> Nähern wir uns mal dem Programmtechnischen zu



Ja ok ich glaub wir haben dir jetz echt genug in deine Erziehung reingeredet 

Also um diese Sache mit dem urplötzlichen/störenden Rauswurf aus dem Game zu umgehen: Lass wenn's wieder Zeit zum Lernen ist erstmal einen Dialog (alwaysontop) einblenden, von wegen:
"Du solltest nun lernen. Du hast x Sekunden, um dein Spiel zu pausieren und die Lernsession im Programm zu bestätigen."
Wenn er das ignoriert, erst _dann _ziehst du im Programm alle Register und haust ihn gewaltsam aus dem Programm. Solange er also mitspielt gibt es keinen Grund ihm sein Game zu versauen. Das ist halt wirklich sehr wichtig weil was bringt ihm das Spielen wenn er weiß dass das "feindliche gehasste Programm" im Hintergrund lauert und ihm das jeden Moment versauen kann, dann macht's ja keinen Spaß mehr.

edit: Am besten ist wohl du machst dich mit dem Spiel vertraut. Wenn du weißt er zockt sims und dort wird das spiel mit Taste x pausiert, dann kannst du das wie mein Vorredner sagte erstmal per Robit senden und dann das raustabben. Klar, er kann die Tasten vllt wieder umstellen, aber du meinstest ja er findet die Idee gut, ich gehe nicht davon aus dass er es so krass boykottieren wird. Außerdem kannst du in deinem Programm jederzeit kontrollieren wieviel Aktivität es da wirklich gab.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Okt 2011)

Hmm, das Popup reicht wahrscheinlich auch schon aus, ihn auf den Desktop zu schmeißen. Spielt er mit Sound? Ich würde eher einen markanten Ton abspielen, dass er vorbereitet ist.


----------



## eLogic (10. Okt 2011)

> "Du solltest nun lernen. Du hast x Sekunden, um dein Spiel zu pausieren und die Lernsession im Programm zu bestätigen."


Das finde ich wirklich eine Super Idee =) Danke


----------



## Landei (10. Okt 2011)

Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> Man könnte ja z. B. auch einen Egoshooter daraus machen: In einem fiesen Dungeon haben sich falsche Übersetzungen zu einem Wort eingeschlichen (Zombi mit umgehängtem Schild, auf dem das falsche Wort steht). Eleminiere sie, bevor Du mit falschen gedächtnisinhalten infiziert wirst.



Zombis hatte ich nicht im Angebot, und Schießen war auch nicht, aber wenigstens 3D: kanjiateoni - 3D Learning Game for Kanji, Vocabulary, Alphabets and similar things - Google Project Hosting

Allerdings ist das Ding total veraltet und nicht ganz fertig, und Screenshots habe ich auch nicht. Ich hatte mal ein Video auf Youtube hochgelanden, komme ich von der Arbeit aus aber nicht ran...


----------

